# Slab Pic's!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just wanted to share these pic's. Both of the larger ones are 13.5". Have not laid eggs yet some so back they went.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

2.2lb dont know the length.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

A couple from this spring...


----------

